# Kewle T-Shirts  - Interesse?



## ecols (27. September 2004)

Hoi..

Nachdem der Tobe-Daddy im 3mal in 2 Stunden Thread mal Lob für seine (jetzt leider nicht mehr existente) Signatur geerntet hat, und die Idee entstand die doch mal auf ein T-Shirt zu drucken, wollte ich mal anfragen wies aussieht ob da tatsächlich Bedarf besteht.. wenn ja würde ich daas Ganze nämlich anleiern und dann in nem Onlineshop zum Selbstkostenpreis verscherbeln..

Ich würd euch ja schon mal ein Sample geben..
Nur weiß ich den Text nimmer genau!

Helft mir doch mal auf die Sprünge..

Ich habs so in Erinnerung:
1.Weil man keinen braucht.
2. So zwischen 500 und 2000 Euro.
3. Bremsen werden nie geölt nud die hier auch nicht.
4. Duch langes Training.

Ich glaub nicht dass es ganz stimmt.. also helft mir adnn übernehm ich den Rest..


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (27. September 2004)

bei dem spruch kann ich dir nicht soo helfen aber von den T's würde ich dann auch eins oda zwei nehmen, wieviel sollen die denn kosten???

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (27. September 2004)

Ich würde auch ein paar nehmen!!
Super Idee
Gruss Peter


----------



## ecols (27. September 2004)

also hätte ein paar zur auswahl:





um 17 Euro (in rot, blau, grau)





um 20 Euro (in rot, blau, grau)





um 16 Euro in weiß, grau, schwarz rot, grün, gelb, dunkelblau und blau





um 12 Euro (Billigere Qualität)





um 14 Euro

Naja.. weitere auf Anfrage   
erstmal brauch ich den Spruch.. dann stell cih mal ein Designbeispiel hier rein..
Kann auch Wahlweise Backprint oder Frontprint sein..


----------



## isah (27. September 2004)

Ich fände das  langärmlige gut, es wird immer kälter draussen...


----------



## ecols (27. September 2004)

das gute an der Lösung is dass wir keine mindestMengen haben.. d.h. jeder bestellt was ihm am besten gefällt.. ich könnt auch nochn paar sweater einstellen..
ich muss nur wissen was gebraucht wird damit ich die Produkte entsprechend freischalten kann..


----------



## City Driver (27. September 2004)

Ja, wenn schon das langärmlige. Ich fummel auch ma am Design rum.   

Darf auf jeden nich zu prollig rüber kommen.  

Edit: Kann hier vieleicht jemand Aufkleber die auch wirklich gut halten Drucken? Hätte da schon wieder ne Fette Idee für mein Bike.


----------



## tinitram (27. September 2004)

das langarmige oder das darüber, würd ich meinen.

am besten wär von jedem eins

>1.Weil man keinen braucht.
>2. So zwischen 500 und 2000 Euro.
>3. Bremsen werden nie geölt nud die hier auch nicht.
>4. Duch langes Training.

war der 2. Punkt wirklich dabei ???


----------



## ecols (27. September 2004)

ich glaub schon..

Designmäßig hab ich so an nen hellgrauen Trialer im BG gedacht und dann einfach in ner coolen aber gut lesbaren sChrift den Text drüber..


----------



## tinitram (27. September 2004)

wie siehts denn mit der rückseite aus - kann man da auch was draufmachen ?

ein kumpel hat sich mal ein shirt bedrucken lassen - er hat jetzt eine strichzeichnung von nem monty hinten auf dem rücken - sowas in der art sieht gar ncith so schlecht aus...


----------



## ecols (27. September 2004)

dobblboscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (27. September 2004)

klar is gar kein thema.. auch mehrfarbig geht theoretisch.. wird dann aber schnell zu bunt und sieht sche|ße aus..


----------



## City Driver (27. September 2004)

Der Text sollte auf jedem Fall hinten sein. Vorne kann das niemand lesen.

Außerdem sehen einen die Leute eh nur von Hinten denn die stehen wohl kaum aufm Hinderniß drauf^^ Das mit dem Biker kommt bestimmt gut. Aber den nur als Fläche darzustellen is nich so der bringer. Dezent en bischen Photoshop Störungen oda so.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2004)

Naja ich find der Spruch klingt ziemlich arrogant und höchnäsig.


----------



## City Driver (27. September 2004)

Das is das witzige da dran^^


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (27. September 2004)

ich finde dich sprüche lässig, dann fragen die leute wenigstens nicht mehr so dumm.    ich würd dann das 1. (weiß mir roten ärmel), das 2. (weiß mir roten ärmel) und das letzte (ohne ärmel) nehmen.    aber erstmal sehen, was da so rauskommt.....

Jan


----------



## ecols (27. September 2004)

so hab mal gschwind a hintergrundbild gebastelt.. der blaue Hintergrund is nur zur verdeutlichung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (27. September 2004)

Wieso nehmen wir nicht den Trialer des letzten T-Shirts? Dann würde der nämlich langsam einen Logo-Charakter bekommen.

Ich würde über die geölten Bremsen nochmal nachdenken ich glaube, dass es noch eine Frage gibt, die häufiger gestellt wird. 
-> Ja, ich komm auch DA hoch wenn ich will....


----------



## 525Rainer (27. September 2004)

punkt vier hiess:

-man lernt das durch üben..

was wesentlich cooler kommt.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (27. September 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> punkt vier hiess:
> 
> -man lernt das durch üben..
> 
> was wesentlich cooler kommt.


genau das wollte ich auch sagen, das muss dann schon passen! Wieso schreibt uns nicht derjenige ders als Signatur hatte hier nochmal rein ? Oder weiß ers auch nimmer ?    Achso ja und ich würd dann auch ein oder 2 T-shirts und 1 ODER AUCH 2 Pullis nehmen. Und wer weiß, mein Trialkumpel sicherlich auch noch was. Also erstmal Spruch und sonstiges Design klären, dann Bilder zeigen und jeder wählt und bestellt 
Also ich fänds gut, wenn hinten der Spruch wär und vorn dann entweder das Bild von nem Trialer oder halt auch nix, aber mit wär GEILA 
so denn......


----------



## ecols (27. September 2004)

ja kommt auch kuhler..
naja.. der kerl wird den thread irgendwann schon noch finden..

was war das denn für ein trialer.. den könnt mer freilich benutzen.. wär saucool.. meiner war ja auch nur ein vorschlag der in der luft zerissen werden sollte


----------



## Hopserhäsle (27. September 2004)

aber das: "man lernt das durch üben" war schon exakt der Satz! Und sonst passt glaub ich fast alles, also warten wir noch bissl,


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2004)

hey ecols, soweit ich weis ist das einzige billige Verfahren mehrfarbige Motive zu drucken das digitaldruck Verfahren, das aber sehr billig aussieht und auch schnell im Eimer ist.
Wenn ihr wirklich gute qualität wollt die auch lange hält, haltet das motiv einfarbig, dann könnt ihr auch den besseren Flockdruck/flexdruck benützen.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (27. September 2004)

Da die Copyrights bei mir liegen gehen 99% jedes verkauften T-Shirts an mich!   

Ne Scherz beiseite, sammelt doch einfach ma paar Sachen und die besten kommen aufs T-Shirt, würde dann auch eins nehmen.

Edit:

1. Weil man keinen Sattel braucht
....

hiess das! Das andere würde ja wenig Sinn machen.


----------



## ecols (28. September 2004)

ich bedanke mich für eure güte uns das druckrecht an diesem erguss zu zusprechen   

jetzt stellt sich mal die frage wo das alte bild noch rumflaggt.. natürlich in möglichst guter qualität.. (optimal wären so 2500 pixel hoch..)
wer hat denn die alten shirts gemacht? bitte melde dich!!!!


----------



## Booomer (28. September 2004)

hier noch mal zur erinnerung, das shirt vom letzten mal!





wenn das design benötigt wird, schreibt mir einfach ne pm,
dann schick ich wem auch immer die vektorgrafik.
gruß Boomer


----------



## ph1L (28. September 2004)

Ja ich hätte gerne die vektor Grafik Datei so das sie Corel Draw lesen kann.

eMail: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (28. September 2004)

Also der das "Trialer" Logo vom letzten T-Shirt war doch echt porno,
war nur zu ängstlich eins zu Bestellen da in dem damaligen Thread nix neues mehr kam... mein Fehler und da gibts auch keine Entschuldigung.


Nun also mein Vorschlag fürs neue T-Shirt...
den "Trialer" einfach hinten aufs Shirt packen und vorne die "Signatur" drauf oder andersherum.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2004)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Copyrights bei mir liegen gehen 99% jedes verkauften T-Shirts an mich!
> 
> Ne Scherz beiseite, sammelt doch einfach ma paar Sachen und die besten kommen aufs T-Shirt, würde dann auch eins nehmen.
> 
> ...




der zweite satz hiess glaub ich..

-bremsen werden nie geölt, auch diese hier nicht!

ich finde die auflistung nicht so cool, weil ich mit sattel fahren werd..

am besten gefällt mir eigentlich der satz:

-man lernt das durch üben

vorne drauf ein bike trial logo, und hinten drauf den satz.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. September 2004)

Ich denke wir sollten uns für einen einseitigen Druck entscheiden, denn zweiseitig, könnte etwas teuer werden...


----------



## ecols (28. September 2004)

so nun nochma..

@cyro:
ich versteh deine bedenken.. ich awr auch skeptisch.. bis ich das erste gesehen hab.. der shop druckt mit 300 dpi was ausreichend ist für textildruck in nem sog. flauschdruck.. was den vorteil hat dass es nicht einfach ne billige farbschicht (wie man in manchen t-shirt shops kriegt) ist, sondern sogar in der farbe wieder aufgefrischt werden kann (indem man das teil von links überbügelt)

@Booomer:
Ich hätte das Logo auch gerne mal.. als was is mir egal.. halt irgend was photoshop kompatibles *gg*
[email protected] 

@angelo:
ob ein oder beidseitig wär bei meiner Variante preislich wurscht..
auch die anzahl der Farben..

frontprint?!? naja ich weiß nicht.. 
höchstens man nimmt quasi das alte t-shirt von vorne und macht den spruch dann hinten drauf..
und cih würde unbedingt bei
1.
2.
3.
4.
bleiben.. sonst is die ganze idee dahin..


----------



## Schlingsi (28. September 2004)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> so nun nochma..
> 
> @Booomer:
> Ich hätte das Logo auch gerne mal.. als was is mir egal.. halt irgend was photoshop kompatibles *gg*
> [email protected]



nananana... extremstes copyright drauf.  außerdem war ich schon enttäuscht, das es nicht wie vereinbart fürs design 2 shirts gratis gab. aso, und wo wir schon mal beim motzen sind...das logo is viel zu groß vorne drauf! sah auf keinem einzigen entwurf so aus! das hätte genau zwischen die titten gemusst.


----------



## ecols (28. September 2004)

wer hats denn nu gemacht?


----------



## Hopserhäsle (28. September 2004)

also ich wär dafür, dass man wenn man beidseitig macht, dann das Logo vorn und den Spruch hinten ODER was ganz anderes, dass man hinten oben das Logo und drunter den Spruch wär das nicht was ?
Oder verschiedene Versionen, dann könnte man für jede Situation das passende Shirt haben. Z.B. wenn man aufm Klo sitzt und man beugt sich nach vorn, und jemand spannt von oben, damit er das Logo auf dem Rücken sieht!  
Also erstmal jetzt die Shirts usw. klären, danach können wir mal mit den Aufklebern weiter diskutieren!


----------



## Booomer (28. September 2004)

das logo is von schlingsi und mir in zusammenarbeit entstanden.
der biker is von mir, die schrift und format sind vom schlingsi.
aber 'n copyright gibts nicht, zumindest nich auf den biker. aber 
ich glaub der schingsi hat da och nix gegen, oder?!
ich stell' das jetzt einfach mal rein hier.
@schlingsi: findest du es echt zu groß? ich finds gut so.
und des mit den gratisshirts hab ich echt verschwitzt, kann ich nicht leugnen.
sorry. war am ende doch ein wenig stressig  nix für ungut!
gruß Boomer


----------



## Schlingsi (28. September 2004)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> das logo is von schlingsi und mir in zusammenarbeit entstanden.
> der biker is von mir, die schrift und format sind vom schlingsi.
> aber 'n copyright gibts nicht, zumindest nich auf den biker. aber
> ich glaub der schingsi hat da och nix gegen, oder?!
> ...



nee is schon ok, das logo kann jeder haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (28. September 2004)

so nu mal 2 unverbindliche vorschläge..
so ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht damit.. gefällt mir einfach noch nicht so recht, also bitte verbesserungsvorschläge...  
vielleicht auch bezgl. der schrift.. aber ich glaub sie sollte auf jeden fall serifenlos sein..


----------



## Tretschwein (28. September 2004)

ich weiß nich wie regelmäßig ich  den thread verfolgen werde, darum meld ich nun schonmal interesse an so t-shirts an. im übrigen ham wir hier in der eifel nen fast 20 pipels zählenden "trial club". da kann ich auch mal nachhorchen.
jemand hier hatte zudem mal ´nen spruch, in etwa :
t-r-i-a-l, biatch, not trail
das is findich auch in guter spruch fürn t-shirt weil es auch etliche leute gibt die mich aufs trailen ansprechen. oder die mutter meiner freundin: warste wieder trehlen? schlimm schlimm...
jedenfalls gute sache mit den tshirts. jo, felix


----------



## Tretschwein (28. September 2004)

noch zu erwähnen das die mutter meiner freundin KEINE Biatch is.. hehe is mir so aufgefallen im nachbetrachten meines eintrags


----------



## Booomer (28. September 2004)

*HAHA* es geht schon wieder los! der unendliche schwall an "coolen" sprüchen, die unbedingt auf ein t-shirt müssen!
na denn, viel spaß ecols beim organisieren, ich weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## Booomer (28. September 2004)

achja, völlig vergessen. ich mach mich och nochmal an ein design!
ich stells dann demnächst mal rein!


----------



## kingpin18 (28. September 2004)

Hi,

mit was für ein program kann man den so ein Logo Basteln?

Würde gerne mit machen.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. September 2004)

ich find die idee extrem gay, tut mir leid, die sprüche sind schoin cool, aba ich finde das extrem schwul die sich aufn rücken machen zu lassen un damit durch die gegend zu fahren, kommt irgendwie, als wäre man total genervt.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (28. September 2004)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob die die sich am lautesten in der Diskussion beteiligen diesesmal auch tatsächlich ein T-Shirt bestellen oder hier nur das Maul möglichst weit aufreisen.

Also ich selbst finde meine T-Shirts sehr toll. Allerdings erkennen Nicht-Trialer das Bild nicht ohne entsprechende Erklärung. Und ich würde den Sport gerne den Nicht-Trialern rüber bringen. Das andere Logo, das zur Diskussion stand hätte mir daher viel besser gefallen.

Viel Spaß noch bei der Spruch-Diskussion.


----------



## Booomer (28. September 2004)

Vorschlag 1


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. September 2004)

Tretschwein schrieb:
			
		

> jemand hier hatte zudem mal ´nen spruch, in etwa :
> t-r-i-a-l, biatch, not trail
> das is findich auch in guter spruch fürn t-shirt weil es auch etliche leute gibt die mich aufs trailen ansprechen. oder die mutter meiner freundin: warste wieder trehlen? schlimm schlimm...




lol das war ich  







Aber ich find das geilste t-shirt hat der Shawn Miller im Jib Video angehabt, is nicht trial spezifisch aber kommt sau geil


----------



## City Driver (28. September 2004)

Boomer. Dein Logo is geil. Das shirt ohne den Spruch wär sofort meins.
Und das Relax Shirt sowieso. Cryo, das Biatch Shirt gefällt mir auch. sag ma bescheid wenne das am Start hast. Und sind die T-Shirts aus dem Link in deiner Signatur von dir? Passt ja zu deinem Zeichen Style.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. September 2004)

Ja alle shirts in meinem shop sind von mir, außer die Shirts mit dem Stier (das logo gibst schon)

Wenn jemand das "Relax - Im a professional" oder das trial bitch shirt haben will braucht ers nur zu sagen, dann stell ich das in den shop und ihr könnts gleich bestellen 

Sau geil wäre wenn ein TRAILER an euch vorbei fährt mit nem Shirt "its called trail bitch! trail!!!!"


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2004)

ich hab mir das ganze heute noch mal bildlich überlegt. der zeit finde ich es am coolsten wenn nur die vier sprüche draufstehn und kein logo, keinen trialer und keine sonstigen grafiken. so dass kein mensch weiss was gemeint ist, ausser man sitzt auf dem rad. dann ist es doch offensichtlich was gemeint ist.

gerade dass man nicht weiss was gemeint ist kann wenn man sich im normalen leben bewegt disskussionsfördernd sein.

um das ganze nicht so genervt wirken zu lassen müsste man die sprüche noch ergänzen. vielleicht noch einen letzten punkt: - unklarheiten? "antippen" und fragen.. 
ah, das wirkt wieder genervt.


----------



## Ray (28. September 2004)

hehe coole sprüche... brauch natürlich auch ein paar  shirts davon...

auch wenn das vielleicht dieses jahr nicht mehr viel wird mit dem fahren wenn ich mir tatsächlich das kahnbein gebrochen hab... kette gerissen und böse auf dei hand gefallen ;( kauft euch bloss keine Connex... nichtmal nen monat hat sie gehalten


----------



## Hopserhäsle (2. Oktober 2004)

also ich warte bis ihr an euren shirts gebastelt habt und die hier reinstellt und man sich dann die raussuchen kann wenns geklärt ist. Also dann.....


----------



## elhefe (2. Oktober 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich find das geilste t-shirt hat der Shawn Miller im Jib Video angehabt, is nicht trial spezifisch aber kommt sau geil




Daran hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht. Ich find den Spruch auch sehr geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Oktober 2004)

So ich hab jetzt die "RELAX IM A PROFESSIONAL" t-shirts und sweat shirts auf meinem Shop hochgeladen in so etwa 12.845 Variationen.

HIER GEHTS ZUM SHOP:
T SHIRT SHOP BITCHN SHITZN

Zu den shirts sei gesagt, das sie eher klein ausfallen. 
Also lieber eine Nummer größer kaufen!!!
Die Stedman shirts haben eher so ein all around standart Schnitt
Die Hanes shirts mehr einen modischen, engeren Schnitt.

Für die Langärmel sweatshirts gilt das gleiche, lieber einen Nummer größer kaufen.

Die Shirts als auch der Druck haben alle sehr gute Qualität, zum vergleichen hier Bilder von anderen Shirts von mir
http://mitglied.lycos.de/digitalglove/Barry_White_promo1.jpg 
http://mitglied.lycos.de/digitalglove/Barry_White_promo3.jpg 



HIER GEHTS ZUM SHOP:
T SHIRT SHOP BITCHN SHITZN


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Oktober 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> zum vergleichen hier Bilder von anderen Shirts von mir
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/digitalglove/Barry_White_promo1.jpg
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/digitalglove/Barry_White_promo3.jpg




 kann ich deine Nummer haben? Willst du mit mir gehen?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Oktober 2004)

Ach schon wieder dieser Stalker Chris......jetzt muss ich wieder meine Tel. nummer ändern und umziehen


----------



## Lewinski (3. Oktober 2004)

ich würde auch ein t-shirt nehmen, gibt s schon vorschläge wie die aussehen sollen 
mit welchem spruch und so?


----------



## bodom child (3. Oktober 2004)

ich wär auch auf jeden mit einem dabei.

gruß
benni


----------



## ecols (3. Oktober 2004)

@cyro:
willst du die shirts dann in deinen shop stellen? oder soll se ich in meinen nehmen?

@boomer:
was nehm mer denn nu? ich werd demnächst mal noch a paar oldschooligere logos machen.. bei dir gefiel mir das logo schon gut, aber die schrift so schräg drüber fand ich nicht so dolle..

@all:
bis nächstes jahr wird dann hoffentlich jeder son shirt haben


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Oktober 2004)

hmm mein shop ist schon ziemlich vollgestopft, wenn deiner nicht so voll is wäre es bei dir besser


----------



## Hopserhäsle (9. Oktober 2004)

so wie siehts denn jetzt aus ? Pullis und T-shirts mit dem Spruch (1. man braucht keinen Sattel, 2. ...) ??


----------



## ecols (9. Oktober 2004)

hab mir jetzt auch mal nen neuen shop eingerichtet weil ich mit meinem alten nur stress hatte.. also ich werd dann demnächst hier mal die url posten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (11. Oktober 2004)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir jetzt auch mal nen neuen shop eingerichtet weil ich mit meinem alten nur stress hatte.. also ich werd dann demnächst hier mal die url posten..


Ok ich warte!


----------



## Lewinski (19. Oktober 2004)

ist die idee schon gestorben, wird nix mehr daraus?


----------



## Hopserhäsle (20. Oktober 2004)

ja genau wie siehts denn jetzt aus, sonst muss ich beim Jan noch die XTP oder TryAll und Echo Pullis nehmen, was ich eigentlich als ZOO!-Trialer nicht so gern will  ! Einfach eins mit Bike Trial und so nem Trialer und das ganze in schwarz weiß oder egal und den Spruch HINTEN drauf (den mit dem: 1. ...man braucht keinen Sattel; 2. ...zwischen 500 und 2000 ) Also wie siehts aus Leutz ?


----------



## ecols (20. Oktober 2004)

bin am werkeln..


----------



## Hopserhäsle (20. Oktober 2004)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> bin am werkeln..


ok gut, ich dachte auch schon, dass das hier irgendwo untergegangen ist !?
Also dann mach das GUT  und dann sollts das in VIELEN BUNTEN FARBEN GEBEN!


----------



## ecols (27. Oktober 2004)

so bald ist es so weit.. die motive werden gerade geprüft.. wenn alles glatt geht stehen morgen die ersten shirts online zum kauf bereit..
die url für den shop geb ich dann ebenfals morgen bekannt..

ich hab mich im design jetzt übrigens total an die alten gehalten.. falls wer bestimmte farbwünsche hat mag er sie jetzt bitte noch posten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (27. Oktober 2004)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> so bald ist es so weit.. die motive werden gerade geprüft.. wenn alles glatt geht stehen morgen die ersten shirts online zum kauf bereit..
> die url für den shop geb ich dann ebenfals morgen bekannt..
> 
> ich hab mich im design jetzt übrigens total an die alten gehalten.. falls wer bestimmte farbwünsche hat mag er sie jetzt bitte noch posten..


Cool, endlich ist es soweit!  ähm ja wie sehen die alten denn aus ? Also ich hab genug blaue und schwarze pullis und hätte mal lieber was "frischeres" rot oder so wär nicht schlecht. Wo kann ich denn die jetzt schon sehen oder was für Farben du jetzt schon hast !?


----------



## ecols (28. Oktober 2004)

immer langsam mit den jungen rammlern..

altes design: siehe thread vorher..
farben: wirst du noch bald genug zu gesicht bekommen.. 

farbwunsch: registriert..


----------



## ecols (28. Oktober 2004)

Leider dauert die aktivierung anscheinend noch ein bisschen.. aber bleibt mal dran.. ich schätze schon dass noch vorm wochenende die ersten shirts verfügbar sind..


----------



## Hopserhäsle (28. Oktober 2004)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Leider dauert die aktivierung anscheinend noch ein bisschen.. aber bleibt mal dran.. ich schätze schon dass noch vorm wochenende die ersten shirts verfügbar sind..


Ok, und was is mit Pullis ? Das wär mir fast noch wichtiger, dazu eben auch den Farbwunsch!!!


----------



## ecols (29. Oktober 2004)

soo.. also bis die rückseite gar freigeschaltet is dauert es leider noch ein bisschen..

naja nichts desto trotz gibts halt schonmal ein paar sachen zur ansicht und zum kauf unter: http://shirts.ecols.de 

 

ein bildsample im anhang..

also demnächst werden dann wohl auch die rückseiten verfügbar sein..  

achja.. und bevor sich wer über die preise beschwert: das ist der preis von spreadshirt.. ich hab überhaupt keine ambitionen mit der aktion was zu verdienen.. ist ja für trialer


----------



## Hopserhäsle (29. Oktober 2004)

ok, sehr geil!  Ich werde ein rotes T-Shirt mit weißer Schrift nehmen, aber ich bestelle dann erst, wenn es auch die Sweatshirts gibt! Also dann, weiter so....


----------



## ph1L (30. Oktober 2004)

ich schließ mich der python an.

Fürn Winter sollten nochn paar geile Hoodies oder Pullis her dann kommt von mir ne dicke Bestellung.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Oktober 2004)

voll leiwand!

t-shirt kann man auch in alter skateboard manier übern pulli tragen aber mir wärn pulli auch lieber. 
ich werd auch nen roten mit weisser schrift bestellen wenns soweit ist.


----------



## robs (30. Oktober 2004)

Hey, sehr geil!

Ich werd wohl dann demnächst auch was bestellen, muss aber bis zum Monatsende warten


----------



## ecols (31. Oktober 2004)

hab heute schon wieder ne mail bekommen.. von wegen mindestliniendicke unterschritten.. 
ich werd das nächste woche dann hoffentlich noch so hin kriegen dass sie nix mehr an meinen motoven auszusetzten haben..

und klar werd ich pullis und hoodeds anbieten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (31. Oktober 2004)

geil geil geil...

Ich will son rotes!

Geil!

Ab wann kann man bestellen? Ich hät dann nämlich auch noch gern ein son T-Shirt in blau.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (31. Oktober 2004)

ähm aber der Spruch kommt auch noch drauf oder anstatt dem Bike Trial oder ? Das hätte ich auch noch gern, wegen dem entstand ja hauptsächlich das ganze hier! Wie siehts aus ?


----------



## ecols (31. Oktober 2004)

ich werde die shirts wahlweise mit dem spruch aufm rücken anbieten oder ohne.. 

die vorhandenen shirts kann man bestellen..

 ACHTUNG: Dieses rote Shirt ist ein kunsfasershirt (so Trikotmäßig - deshalb auch der hohe Preis) es wird natürlich auch ganz stinknormale T-Shirts geben.. Das Sortiment wird erst vollständig wenn sie mir meine Rückseite endlich genehmigen..    Hab gerade den nächsten Versuch gestartet..

so long


----------



## Hopserhäsle (1. November 2004)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde die shirts wahlweise mit dem spruch aufm rücken anbieten oder ohne..
> 
> die vorhandenen shirts kann man bestellen..
> 
> ...


Oder vielleicht auch solche, bei denen der Spruch vorn steht und Bike Trial hinten !? Das mit dem Trikotähnlichen Shirt, ok dann werd ich warten bis es die normalen gibt, aber in rot und mit weißem Druck muss schon sein!   

Dann denk ich brauch ich ca. 2 Pullover, und je nachdem mit dem Aufdruck BIKE TRIAL vorn und dem Spruch hinten und/oder andersrum. Hoffentlich wird das auch so gemacht.

Pullis: 
1.Art: Bike Trial vorn, hinten nichts
2.Art: Bike Trial vorn, hinten den Spruch
3.Art: Spruch vorn, hinten Bike Trial
4.Art: Spruch vorn, hinten nichts

Shirts:
wenns geht genau so wie bei den Pullis !?

So das wär meine vorstellung, dann könnte ich vielleicht auch noch einen 3. Pulli nehmen, zumindest wär dann sicher was für jeden dabei.

So das wars von mir, jetzt bist du wieder dran ecols


----------



## AcaPulco (1. November 2004)

So, gleich mal 2 Shirts bestellt.

Sehen ja echt super aus. Mal sehn wie die sich tragen.


----------



## ecols (1. November 2004)

oh nein.. 

habe gerade den shop leergeräumt weil ich mist gebaut hab..  ich hab irrtümlicherweise bei den t-shirts flockdruck angegeben, was, finde ich, komisch aussieht.. die pullis werden auf jeden fall geflockt.. aber die t-shirts nur teilweise.. (wos halt stilistisch halt passt)   

ich bin grad wieder am werkeln.. also wundert euch nicht wenn der shop bissl durcheinander is..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. November 2004)

achtung achtung

hey leut wollt nur noch mal sagen das die shirts ziemlich klein ausfallen!!!
Also ne nummer größer kaufen.
Ich kauf da z.B größe L obwohl mir normalerweise M passt.


----------



## Zahnboeschde (1. November 2004)

würde das zweite von oben nehmen.


----------



## AcaPulco (1. November 2004)

es is mir ziemlich egal wie das gedruckt is, hauptsache ich bekomm meine T-Shirts in Rot und in Schwarz!

Wie lang dauert das etz eigentlich?

Kannst du die morgen losschicken oder wie oder wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (1. November 2004)

Die Abwicklung macht komplett Spreadshirt.. 
Ich lad nur die Designs in meinen Shop..


----------



## ecols (2. November 2004)

So ab heute gibts auch endlich die Rückseite zu kaufen..

Achtet bissl auf die farben.. Falls sie in wirklichkeit nicht so sind wie auf dem bild stehts daneben (z.bgold silber halogen reflex oder neon)

also kaufen bei:

http://shirts.ecols.de 

losloslos


----------



## robs (2. November 2004)

Caps und Mützen wäre noch cool wenn´s nicht zuviel Mühe macht...


----------



## Hopserhäsle (3. November 2004)

Kann man per Rechnung bestellen ? Oder per Vorkasse ? Ich hab mich da schon umgeguckt und werd nich schlau. Und wieviel beträgt der Versand oder wie wird der berechnet ? Ich bestelle jetzt eh noch nicht, da ich auf die Pullis und Shirts mit dem Spruch noch warte, aber würds schonmal gern wissen! THX


----------



## AcaPulco (3. November 2004)

also ich hab per bankeinzug bestellt.

Ich glaub es gibt noch Rechnung und Vorkasse oder so...

Versand beträgt 4,90 


----------



## ecols (3. November 2004)

spruch is seit gestern am start.. 

Versand:
bis 24,89eier: 2,50
24,90 - 119,99eier: 4,90
ab 120,00eier: nix


Bezahlung:


			
				Spreadshirt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Bezahlung per Vorkasse, Bankeinzug (Lastschrift) oder Kreditkarte (Visa, Amex, Mastercard)




sonderwünsche per pm..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (3. November 2004)

ja also wie gesagt: 
Pullis mit dem BIKE TRIAL vorn und hinten dem Spruch drauf!
Dann das ganze noch umgekehrt, also vorn den Spruch und hinten das Bike Trial Logo. T-Shirts soweit ok und die Farbauswahl reicht mir denk ich auch erstmal 
Das gleiche jetzt noch bei den Pullis und meine Bestellung kommt!  

Ach und hab bei dem Shop gelesen, dass man kein Rückgaberecht hat bei extra für den Kunden angefertigen Sachen, also kann man diese Trial-Sachen nicht zurückschicken ?


----------



## AcaPulco (4. November 2004)

So, hab sie vorhin bekommen und die fallen wirklich klein aus.

Also L = M hätte ich gesagt. Jeder der L will, sollte Xl nehmen, aber mir passen sie so ganz gut.

Gefallen mir!


----------



## tobsen (4. November 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und hab bei dem Shop gelesen, dass man kein Rückgaberecht hat bei extra für den Kunden angefertigen Sachen, also kann man diese Trial-Sachen nicht zurückschicken ?



klar kannste die auch zurückschicken....


...dein geld wirst aber nich mehr bekommen


----------



## Hopserhäsle (4. November 2004)

jo ok!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. November 2004)

Vielleicht stell ich mich ja zu dämlich an, aber...

Wo sind denn jetzt die Sprüche? auf deinem Online-Shop kann ich immer nur das Logo finden.

Bestimmt hab ich irgendwas überlesen oder falsch verstanden.


----------



## biker ben (5. November 2004)

die t-shirts die ca. 25 kosten haben dir sprüche drauf, sehen kannst sie indem du auf das entsprechende t-shirt klickst und da kann man dann die rückseite anwählen.
hoffe das war verständlich, lehrer sollte ich auf jedenfall nicht werden


----------



## Hopserhäsle (7. November 2004)

gibts jetzt dann auch noch die Pullis mit hinten dem Spruch und vorn BIKE TRIAL und andersrum ?


----------



## ecols (7. November 2004)

wenn ich mal zeit hab werd ich das auch noch in die hand nehmen.. is nur recht zeitaufwändig weil man jede farbkombi einzeln erstellen muss..


----------



## ph1L (7. November 2004)

Hab bei meinen Hoodies und Pullis normal die Größe L...

sollte ich dann also bei den Pullis XL nehmen?

und bei den Regenjacken und engen Sportjacken dann auch XL?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. November 2004)

@ph1l: da ist sone tabelle dbei wo angegeben ist, wie gfroß die jacke ist so ne maßstabtabelle, miss einfach einen Pulli/Jacke nach, der dir gut passt, dann wießte schon die richtige Größe.....

Habe mir den shop eben das erste mal angeschaut, und ich muss sagen sehr schön. eine gute alternative zu den koxx klamotten....
Mein Fazit:
stylische Klamotten für den modebewussten nicht-koxxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (7. November 2004)

sers,
die sachen sind alles sehr stylisch, ich denke, das ich die rote sportjacke mit weißen aufdruck nehmen werde, nur ich weiss nich nicht so genau, welche größe ich nehmen soll?!

Jan


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. November 2004)

Also die Hanes t-shirts, pullis und die Sportjacken sollte man auf jeden Fall eine Nummer größer kaufen.


----------



## ecols (7. November 2004)

so.. bevor ichs vergesse..

wenn wer sonderwünsche hat kann er mir die gern per pm schicken.. ich nehm die dann gl3eich in den shop auf.. nur ein breites sortiment einzustellen schaff ich im moment nich.. wenn jetzt aber wer gerne nen schwarzen pulli mit goldenem backdruck hätte geht das schon klar.. ihr müsst mir nur schreiben.. (wärt nicht die ersten)


----------



## ecols (8. November 2004)

um nochmal missverständnissen vorzubeugen..

es gibt einige druckfarben.. bei den meisten steht (Farbe siehe Bild) dabei.. das sind die normalen..
es gibt aber auch noch folgende sonderfarben:
gold, silber, halogen reflex (also so reflektorstriefen), und neongelb
bei denen steht das auch immer noch in der beschreibung drin, weil man das ja auf dem bild nicht sieht..


----------



## 525Rainer (10. November 2004)

heute kam das per mail, nur zur info:

Vielen Dank für ihre Bestellung bei Spreadshirt.

Es tut mir sehr leid, dass wir diese noch nicht vollständig verschicken
konnten, jedoch haben wir die ausstehende Produkte, hanes Urban sweat derzeit nicht auf Lager.

Unser Lieferant hat uns eine Nachlieferung für die 47 KW zugesagt und
ich hoffe sehr, dass dieser Termin eingehalten wird.

Selbstverständlich würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie gemeinsam mit
uns auf das Produkt warten, alternativ können Sie Sich jederzeit für
eine andere Farbe oder Größe entscheiden.

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Leipzig 


"""

ich werd dann wohl ne jacke nehmen.. mal sehn.. super, meine freundin hat demnächst einen trialpulli und ich nicht. haha.


----------



## ecols (10. November 2004)

aber storniert hast du den pulli noch nicht oder?
is doch der hanes in sand?!? - musst fei machen.. nicht dass du das eil doch noch irgendwann kriegst obwohl du'n gar nicht mehr willst..


----------



## 525Rainer (10. November 2004)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> aber storniert hast du den pulli noch nicht oder?
> is doch der hanes in sand?!? - musst fei machen.. nicht dass du das eil doch noch irgendwann kriegst obwohl du'n gar nicht mehr willst..



alter schwede.. also der pulli von meine freundin ist da. oh überraschung: beidseitig bedruckt. im shop ist er nur mit weissem frontdruck (girlie hellblau) abgebildet und ihr pulli hat vorne den weiissen druck und hinten drauf ist das, was eigentlich auf meinen sandpulli draufgehören würde. nämlich derselbe druck nochmal in blau. die sind wohl ein bisschen durcheinander.. 
aber macht nix weil das sieht voll cool aus so. wenn der druck hält dann ist das cool weil die schrift ist angenehm im gegensatz wie so gummidruck.
ich stonier mal und nehm die jacke..

sers rainer


----------



## Angelo Berlin (10. November 2004)

Diese Sportjacke hab ich am Di bekommen. Sieht tierisch aus in schwarz mit silberner Schrift auf dem Rücken.


----------



## ecols (13. November 2004)

ach du warst das..   

die werd ich mir auch noch rauslassen.. oder vielleicht doch lieber goldschrift? passt besser zu meiner magura olympic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjy (15. März 2005)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> das logo is von schlingsi und mir in zusammenarbeit entstanden.
> der biker is von mir, die schrift und format sind vom schlingsi.
> aber 'n copyright gibts nicht, zumindest nich auf den biker. aber
> ich glaub der schingsi hat da och nix gegen, oder?!
> ...


da die datei ja anscheinend nich mehr aufm server is wollt ich ma fragen ob jemand die datei hat? mir is vor einiger zeit nämlich meine festplatte abgeschmiert und dadurch is mir halt auch das bild verlorengegangen... hätte es aber ganz gern wieder... also wär nich schlecht wenn jetzt jemand schreiben würde: ja ich habs noch... kann ich dir gern schicken^^


----------



## Booomer (17. März 2005)

ich suchs dir nochmal raus!
und stells dann nochmal auf den server.
gruß boomer


----------



## Benjy (17. März 2005)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> ich suchs dir nochmal raus!
> und stells dann nochmal auf den server.
> gruß boomer


das wäre super... danke schonmal   
schreibt denn nochma ne antwort wenn gefunden und online gestellt hast?

MfG
Benjy


----------

